# Sublimating Sandstone Coaster Problem



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm trying to sublimate onto sandstone coasters. I am doing them with the sub face down (heat up) at 380F for 270 seconds. I've tried at different times from 120 seconds up to 360 seconds.

Everytime I do a test, it comes out "faded". Not vibrant like on the paper. I don't have any problems with mugs, but these coasters are kicking my butt. 

Any suggestions? I contacted the vendor and he recommended face down at 380F for 270 seconds so I've tried that.

Thanks,


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

So is coaster is face up or face down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I've tried the coaster face up and face down (this is what the vendor said to do). Both gave the same results.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You Have to do them with coaster face up. What brand coaster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

US Cutter is where I got them. If doing them face up, what time and temp?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If they are the p
brand I think than that's what you get. Ours are vivid. Sorry. Look at the bottom does it say "made in China PU"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes. "Made in China/P U" What kind do you use?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We cost our own here in USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Coat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks, I'm looking at your website right now. You've really got a lot of different blanks. Thanks again, I will be placing an order once I figure out what all you have.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper?

Sorry, but I have to ask. I can't tell you how many shirts I wasted because I thought "up" was "down".

Cheers!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

STPG Press said:


> Are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper?
> 
> Sorry, but I have to ask. I can't tell you how many shirts I wasted because I thought "up" was "down".
> 
> Cheers!


That used to happen to me once in a while, solution? when the pack arrives go through it making a pencil line on the reverse of each sheet whilst you can tell which is which. Boring but works.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

@Pat, I haven't subbed the sandstone yet, but if it really is stone I'd be putting it face down on some felt with medium to high pressure and as a test I'd be sending the time up around 4-500 seconds, if it comes out with brown blacks at least you know it transfers and you can drop the time down around the mid 300's next time. and you can always cut a coaster in half to save wasting two.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been using the brighter white side of the paper to print on. I will check, but I don't recall the paper saying which is the print side. Seems to work well on my mugs.


----------



## BrendaPhoto (Jan 6, 2017)

All my coasters and tiles I do face up, 400 degrees, and a folded Softlink t shirt on it. If things look faded, I increase the time. I always lift a corner, take a peek, then if faded I know it is not ready yet, so I heat some more. Then write down what was done. And heavy pressure.
Brenda


----------

